

Marc Jacobs vs. The Graffiti Artist, Round 2 - gruseom
http://observer.com/2012/05/11/marc-jacobs-kidult-shirt-graffiti-05112012/

======
drcube
That is some pretty lame graffiti. Check out Style Wars, or just watch a train
next time one goes by. Three monochrome letters in a shaky script is extremely
underwhelming compared to real graffiti art.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Style_Wars>

~~~
Cushman
Indeed-- this is closer to performance art than graffiti.

------
ajays
Can we please stop calling them "artists" and start calling them what they
really are, vandals? There is nothing creating about what this guy did.

People slap the label "art" on crap too quickly. No, not all of it is art.
Some of it is; but not all. Just because you can sling some pigment against a
flat surface doesn't make it art, and just because you can draw disapproving
looks from people doesn't make you an "artist".

~~~
knowtheory
This had an artistic and communicative intent, although i would concede that
it's not particularly clever or innovative.

Fucking up Marc Jacobs or other massive commercial brands is a cogent
statement to be made, and i don't think one that should simply be dismissed as
thoughtless vandalism (though vandalism it may be).

~~~
Angostura
RE you contending that simply because something has artistic intent it is, by
definition 'art'?

~~~
knowtheory
I have argued for days about what does and doesn't constitute art, and it's
almost always a futile endeavor.

The artist intended it to be art, and had a message to convey. Those are
definitely components which make me lean towards considering it art.

------
lbotos
It's funny because this article missed the whole other half of this "Story".

1\. It went meta:

[http://www.highsnobiety.com/news/wp-
content/uploads/2012/05/...](http://www.highsnobiety.com/news/wp-
content/uploads/2012/05/fry-marc-jacobs-kidult-tshirt.jpg)

2\. The artist himself made T-Shirts and sold them for $6.89:

<http://kidultone.com/?p=1763>

~~~
randall
Yeah but that's genuinely lame.

Kidult's shirts play as completely non-clever. His original prank was
interesting, but Marc Jacobs' definitely out clever'd Kidult.

------
kaolinite
Ever since I saw the following image, I have disliked this guy.
<http://imgur.com/gallery/CQvWO>

~~~
tkahn6
This is satire.

~~~
kaolinite
Really? I feel bad now, I had no idea. My opinion of him has changed :-)

Edit: wait, how do you know this? I've googled a bit but found nothing to
suggest it. Whilst it definitely seems like it could be satirical, I wouldn't
put it past the fashion industry.

